# Weaning puppies to raw



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm covering this in my post in the Breeders Chat section but I thought it should go here, too.

Puppies get their first taste of raw at 4 weeks of age - NO earlier.

I get FRESH goats milk (or fresh frozen - just not processed in any way), warm that up to about 100 degrees (NOT in the microwave) and add some ground turkey.

I like to start with either turkey or chicken - it's an easy protein to process.

Make it very soupy as the pups will mostly lick/slurp it up at first.

Put it in short sided containers so the pups can get to it and watch the fun. I let Mom in afterwards to clean up.

The first RMB the pups get are chicken legs. For my CCs it is the 'leg' part of the wing - called a drumette.

I remove the skin and use a knife to make cuts in the meat. This allows the pups to get their gums onto the meat and suck it. They still don't have teeth yet.









So, for the CCs their first raw meal was Thanksgiving Day - turkey and goats milk. They also tried a RMB but weren't sure what to do with it yet.

I give them 2 meals a day since Mom is still nursing them 24/7.

Today, Sunday, I gave them some ground lamb without milk - just the meat. They REALLY liked that - better than the milk meal.

They also got to try some green tripe. It was after they snarfed down the lamb so they weren't as excited about it - but still interested.

They had very little interest in the turkey/milk meal.

Starting tomorrow I will cut back the amount of milk they are getting in the meals and add more meat. I have ground lamb, pork, beef and rabbit as well as the turkey.

In Week 5 they will start getting ground meat WITH bone and I will start weaning them off Mom.

There are several videos of them eating in the Media Section of their Ustream website:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kaynya-s-puppies


I also have pictures here:

Puppies first RMBs 

Puppies milk and turkey meals


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lauri,

On the same schedule as you. Picking up ground lamb and fresh green stinky tripe this week.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What above liver (chicken). whole or ground and when?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I had organ meat about the same time I add bones (for the CCs they will be ground) - around week 5-6. I try to keep the same basic ratio - 5% organ meat so either tiny pieces or ground.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

ground lamb and touch of kefir for this evening meal. Earlier meal was egg yolk and ground turkey.

Yesterday, liver with the turkey.


----------

